# Powered by M Diesel Sneak Peak Video



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

:thumbup:

_It's teaser time again! Hot off the press here's part 1 of "a new chapter: powered by BMW M".

When you listen to the engine carefully you can hear it's a diesel engine. At this point we can only speculate what this is about exactly, but if we were forced to do so we'd say it's a promotion for the long-rumored M Performance Diesel models called X6 M50d ( and M550d for the F10) powered by a 3.0l inline 6 Diesel engine with no less than 3 turbochargers.

If rumors coming from a dealer presentation in the Netherlands prove true, this engine will make 381 hp and over 516 lb-ft torque. Complimenting the power plant is a dedicated M Sport Package and some other goodies. In other words, this will be a dedicated Diesel M model to sit right between the range-topping regular X6 and the X6 M. But this is merely our speculation.

Front and rear lights are still blurred to not give away the LCI changes yet. As usual with Diesel models it's uncertain at this point if the X6 M50d will be available in the US.

Enjoy the video in the meantime and stay tuned for more information in the coming days. _

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=CtFkJd8p1qs


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Bring it to the US and I'll buy it.Guaranteed!


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

thats about the only thing that could tempt me out of tmy 335d


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome engine. Too bad it's got a Pontiac Aztek wrapped around it.


----------



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

3ismagic# said:


> Awesome engine. Too bad it's got a Pontiac Aztek wrapped around it.


For sure, putting that engine in the X6 exclusively is a HUGE mistake.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

I want the next gen X5 with this powertrain


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Actually this engine should power an F30 variant of the M3.


----------



## SixShotEspress0 (Jan 25, 2011)

Pasa-d said:


> For sure, putting that engine in the X6 exclusively is a HUGE mistake.


:thumbup:

yeah, IMO that is a HUGE fail. Think of the play they could get from advertising the 3Md. The thinking man's supercar..............


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

thanks for the link.

For those fretting about which vehicle this will come in, don't forget the 5er rumors from a couple of months ago :thumbup:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=562486

Will it be available on this side of the Atlantic? we'll see...


----------

